

Canadians colluding to bypass Canadian election-blackout law - foenix

Hey Gang,<p>I just thought you may find it interesting to see the live campaign of twitter users against an archaic voting law in Canada as Canadians wrap up their election.<p>http://twitter.com/#!/search/%23tweettheresults<p>http://tweettheresults.ca/
======
AlexC04
Is it really necessary? Early disclosure of the results is against the law for
a number of reasons. Why not just respect our democratic process?

